# Gästepass gesucht



## KingRollo1 (22. Juni 2012)

Guten Abend zusammen,

wie viele andere auch würde ich mich sehr über einen Gästepass per PN freuen, um das Spiel zu testen.

Ich danke und wünsche allen fröhliches daddeln :-))


----------

